# Taff Moderatorinnen



## raw420 (16 Okt. 2022)

Welche der Moderatorinnen gefällt euch am besten ? Sowohl vom Sexy Faktor als auch von der Moderation selbst ?

Annemarie Carpendale
Rebecca Mir
Viviane Geppert


----------



## markusdortmund (16 Okt. 2022)

Auf jeden Fall Annemarie Carpendale!!


----------



## Crippler (16 Okt. 2022)

Vom Gesamtpaket her Viviane Geppert!


----------



## Makak (16 Okt. 2022)

1. Annemarie, 2. Viviane, 3. Rebecca


----------



## congo64 (16 Okt. 2022)

Crippler schrieb:


> Vom Gesamtpaket her Viviane Geppert!


----------



## der4te (16 Okt. 2022)

Sabine Noethen


----------



## marillo (16 Okt. 2022)

Miriam Pielhau


----------



## Kawazr (17 Okt. 2022)

Definitiv Annie #1


----------



## Death Row (19 Okt. 2022)

Viviane! 🤩


----------



## elcattivo0804 (20 Okt. 2022)

Genau in der Reihenfolge wie sie aufgelistet sind


----------



## taurus79 (20 Okt. 2022)

Die sind alle 3 der absolute Hammer! 
Aber am süßesten finde ich die Vivi!


----------



## utzi (23 Okt. 2022)

Annie ist am hottesten,
dann Becci 
und mit weitem abstand Kutten Vivi, sehr unerotisch die kutte


----------



## raw420 (23 Okt. 2022)

Annemarie scheint euch am besten zu gefallen  mir auch 
Danke für die rege Teilnahme bisher


----------

